# Smoking the ~eccj~



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So after getting the box today there was no way I couldn't wait to smoke one, let me just say this was a but kicker of a cigar I know its supposed to be full flavored medium strength but I don't know its defiantly full flavored and very very creamy but I had a huge steak and baked potato for dinner and I had to have a piece of chocolate when I was done. I will say this however it was completely worth it. On a side note the last pic are the little fellas that come out at night to join you very nasty:lol:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Dang that cigar looked great!!! any news on where us mortals can get our hands on them? how was it compared to regular illusione..i think u said earlier had different wrapper maybe?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> Dang that cigar looked great!!! any news on where us mortals can get our hands on them? how was it compared to regular illusione..i think u said earlier had different wrapper maybe?


they are an exclusive to www.newhavanacigars.com they are very much like the other illusiones with something a little different that I cant put my finger on, if you like the regular lines I'll bet you will like these too


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

thank you i will be placing my order tomorrow i think...anyone wanna do a box split on this?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice Joe - looks good! Is that stick about the same size as a cg:4?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

boy those look great, I have only had one cg:4 but it was awesome.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Those slugs look HUGE! Geez, and was that a Zune or an Iphone/Ipod Touch you were watching your show on?


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks good. The cigars with the antenas are probably over humidified. I bet they would like to be bolts.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice pics,could have left the slugs out of it.Did you pour salt on them?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a great smoke


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

nice pics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> thank you i will be placing my order tomorrow i think...anyone wanna do a box split on this?


I would go in on a split. They are out of stock right now.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

great review and pics Joe,those look mighty good!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Very nice Joe - looks good! Is that stick about the same size as a cg:4?


same size yes


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> Those slugs look HUGE! Geez, and was that a Zune or an Iphone/Ipod Touch you were watching your show on?


thats my iphone greatest thing I ever bought


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

happy1 said:


> nice pics,could have left the slugs out of it.Did you pour salt on them?


yes I did:lol:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

So when should I be standing by my mailbox to try a few of these?!?!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

way to let those rest in the humi Joe. nothing like letting a cigar rest for an hour before smoking it:lol:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the moment.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Pretty sweet looking. Thanks for the heads up on the fullness. Can't wait to smoke mine. But I've had allergies since we got back from Reno, and I still can't taste my cigars. Don't wanna waste my eccj.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice pics Joe. Looks good.


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks like you had an awesome night


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Joe. Makes it even harder to wiat for mine to get here!!!
Great call on the salt for the slugs too! Been a long time since I've seen those nasties.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Is it similar to the mk?


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like one hell of a night!


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Those look sweet!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Pics Dude


----------

